# Problem with USB external card reader [SOLVED]

## mtruchado

Hello folks, I'm having problems with my USB card reader. In fact, the card reader works in the machine I'm typing this post, a SuSE 10.1 with 2.6.16.21-0.25 kernel. The dmesg shows as follow:

```

usb 1-9: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-9: new device found, idVendor=0ea0, idProduct=2126

usb 1-9: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-9: Product: USB 8-in-1 Card Reader

usb 1-9: Manufacturer: OTi

usb 1-9: SerialNumber: 0123456789abcdef

usb 1-9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: OTi       Model: CF CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

  Vendor: OTi       Model: SM CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 5:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 5:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

  Vendor: OTi       Model: SD CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdd: 494080 512-byte hdwr sectors (253 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 494080 512-byte hdwr sectors (253 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 5:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 5:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

  Vendor: OTi       Model: MS CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 5:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sde

sd 5:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

I have tried everything with no luck, so I decided to compile the kernel with USB debug messages in the hope you can help me. the gentoo's dmesg shows as follow:

```

Dec 11 21:44:48 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0040

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 high speed

Dec 11 21:44:49 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: default language 0x0409

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: Product: USB 8-in-1 Card Reader 

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: Manufacturer: OTi

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 0123456789abcdef

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: uevent

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb 1-6:1.0: uevent

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: -- associate_dev

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0ea0, Product: 0x2126, Revision: 0x0200

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: device found at 12

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Dec 11 21:44:50 localhost drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '012'

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 3

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost Vendor: OTi       Model: CF CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x1

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x1

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x5 R 0 Stat 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x6 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x6 R 0 Stat 0x1

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x7 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x7 R 0 Stat 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bad target number (1:0)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bad target number (2:0)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bad target number (3:0)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bad target number (4:0)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bad target number (5:0)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bad target number (6:0)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: queuecommand called

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: Bad target number (7:0)

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x40000

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: device scan complete

Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost scsi.agent[11170]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0

```

lspci -v | grep USB shows:

```

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

kernel version is 2.6.18-gentoo-r4. I have compiled it with debug messages, both EHCI and UHCI support.

If you need more info, just ask me for them. Thanks in advance.Last edited by mtruchado on Wed Dec 13, 2006 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xoomix

Can you tell us what "problem" you are having? Are you unable to mount it? Do you get errors when you try to mount it? Can you mount but not read/write?

----------

## mtruchado

Of course, after plug the card reader I have /dev/sdb, but I have no /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2... the devices I need for mounting my cards. As I can see into the dmesg of my SuSE machine, the scans find the CF, SD and SM ports. But under gentoo I can see that when the scan begins it only find the CF port and then I found a "Dec 11 21:44:55 localhost usb-storage: device scan complete" line before finding the others. I have no /dev/sdbX devices for mounting my devices, and those devices are on my SuSE machine.

----------

## DirtyHairy

If you plug in an USB storage medium, the block device without number (e.g. /dev/sda) represents the medium as a whole, whereas the numbered devices (e.g. /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, ...) represent the partitions on a device. Usually a CF card contains a single partition, so you end up e.g. with /dev/sda and /dev/sda1. You can also use a device under linux without partitioning it at all, directly writing the filesystem to the whole physical medium - in which case you only end up with /dev/sda, which you can then mount as usual. So, the point is: is it possible that the card you are trying to read contains no partitions?

----------

## mtruchado

No, the card I plugged has a partition with VFAT (as you can see in the SuSE messages it´s a 256SD card), and this lappy has a internal Texas Instruments PCIxx12 that works perfectly, and I can read the data in this SD card using the internal card reader. If this is true... /dev/sdb must be my CF device as a whole, but as I didn´t plug any CF card there is no /dev/sdb1. But, where are the rest of the devices?. One more thing, the card reader has 2 lights. Power light and online light. When I plug it into my SuSE machine both power and online lights are on, but on gentoo only power light are on. I don´t know if this could help.Last edited by mtruchado on Tue Dec 12, 2006 12:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mtruchado

What I can´t understand is why in my SuSE messages the kernel found both CF, SM, SD and MS devices and using gentoo I only receive the first one, CF and them nothing is printed on the dmesg. I think the key is that (This is a 8-in-1 card reader)

----------

## JeliJami

you may need CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN in your kernel

Device Drivers -->

SCSI device support -->

[*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

----------

## mtruchado

I'm compiling the kernel with the option you mentioned in the time I'm typing this. I will try later and post a reply. Obviously, the option was unchecked.

----------

## mtruchado

thanks a lot, if works perfectly

```

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: OTi       Model: CF CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

  Vendor: OTi       Model: SM CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 5:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 5:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

  Vendor: OTi       Model: SD CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdd: 494080 512-byte hdwr sectors (253 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdd: 494080 512-byte hdwr sectors (253 MB)

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 5:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 5:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

  Vendor: OTi       Model: MS CARD Reader    Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 5:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sde

sd 5:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

